# I Need Your Help!



## cherrybombshell (Nov 5, 2011)

Calling all Urban Explorers!

I am a BA Hons Photography Student basing my dissertation on Urban Exploration, I'm looking for explorers to give me an insight into this amazing subculture, I have recently been exploring myself and find it a really awesome experience, but I want to know about you! If you could please take a minute to answer some questions I would really appreciate it, thank you for your time.

I have been given approval to post this thread.

1. How did you find out about Urban Exploring?

2. What attracted you to the idea?

3. When did you go on your first Urban Exploration and how did you feel after the experience?

4. Do you also document your trip with photographs?
If yes: Do you consider yourself a photographer or just like to show people what you have found?

5. Do you normally travel alone or with other people? (if others specify an average of how many)

6. What do you know about the history of Urban Exploration?

7. What was the most exciting and captivating exploration you have been on? When was this?

8. How do you feel when you are in these areas? What makes you want to venture further?


Thank you for your time I really appreciate the help!

Cherry xx


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 5, 2011)

Cool, I'm just on my phone at the mo, when I'm near a comported I'll write you a proper response. Good luck!


----------



## mookster (Nov 5, 2011)

cherrybombshell said:


> I have been given approval to post this thread.



Makes a change from the usual people who want stuff like this....

I've got some time spare so may as well give it a bash...what's the worst that can happen.

1. How did you find out about Urban Exploring?

I honestly can't remember entirely. From my interest in cars I found a link to the 'vehicles' section of derelictlondon, and checked out the rest of the site...from there I think I started googling Cane Hill, and stumbled across forums dedicated to stuff like that. However for as long as I can remember I have always been interested in derelict, decaying and abandoned stuff.

2. What attracted you to the idea?

That you're somewhere you shouldn't be, and being able to see stuff the general public either doesn't know exists or has no knowledge of.

3. When did you go on your first Urban Exploration and how did you feel after the experience?

June 2009, I'd been a lurker on this and other forums for a couple of years and one of my friends who I got to know through an unconnected interest mentioned to me he was heavily into this sort of thing as well, so me and him and his girlfriend arranged a long-weekend trip to Hellingly asylum amongst other explores as well. I can still remember the feeling after stepping foot into Hellingly on my first ever explore - not quite believing I was finally doing it. What struck me was how peaceful the place was, only the sounds of the birds accompanied our footsteps. And it's fair to say I got 'the buzz' big time.

4. Do you also document your trip with photographs?

Yes, always. I like to consider myself a photographer, but for the first year and a bit I was actively doing this I was stuck with a point-and-shoot digital camera which was hard to pull off 'professional' looking shots with. But my photography skills have come along an enormous amount since then, I've shown my work in a couple of exhibitions and I generally get very positive feedback. When I'm on an explore, I do like to try and compose the shots properly however I will rattle off quick shots as well purely for reference in the future.

5. Do you normally travel alone or with other people? (if others specify an average of how many)

99% of the time I'm with at least one other person. I've done a couple of local solo explores before and while they are enjoyable in their own right because you can take things at your own pace and enjoy the peace and quiet, having someone else there as an extra pair of eyes, or to call for help if you get into trouble is important. Added to that is the banter factor, you can have a good laugh with other people while doing it. Most of the time I explore with only one or two others but occasionally we'll have a big group outing somewhere. Eight of us in Denbigh and ten of us in Pyestock spring to mind....

6. What do you know about the history of Urban Exploration?

I didn't know it had any 'history' set in stone.

7. What was the most exciting and captivating exploration you have been on? When was this?

So many have been brilliant in their own rights but pushed to answer with one, The GAMA Nuclear Missile site at Greenham Common was the most amazing experience I've had - from the effort it took to plan it, in just before dawn and setting up camp on top of one of the missile silos to watch the sunrise was breathtaking. The sobering feeling wandering around it was like no other explore, knowing at it's height the base had the capacity to wipe out millions and millions of people. Plus the deer, hot air balloon and blank shotgun shell tripwire explosion made for an amazing morning. I think 'exciting' and 'captivating' are distinct though, the biggest rush I've had was playing hide and seek in, and eventually being chased out of, a derelict school by people who turned up with a couple of very barky dogs who came in to find us....

8. How do you feel when you are in these areas? What makes you want to venture further?

It depends on the site. Some places make me feel at peace, like Hellingly and West Park asylums did. Some make me feel properly on edge like cranes and places where drug use or squatters are evident. Some make me feel uneasy or just plain weird for whatever reason - particularly places with a large amount of artifacts or possessoins left behind such as Malvernbury, Barrow Gurney Asylum also made me feel very uneasy for some reason, and the old BIBRA animal research laboratories just had a horrible, horrible feeling to them.

The unknown makes me want to venture further, not knowing what could be round the next corner.


----------



## The Archivist (Nov 5, 2011)

cherrybombshell said:


> 1. How did you find out about Urban Exploring?


I'd actually been practicing Urban Exploration for a year or two before I knew what it was. One day in 2004 I googled something about trespassing in derelict buildings and found the Urban Exploration Resource, from which I came to the sadly defunct Nobodythere website (which I spent hours browsing) and then found a link to Darkplaces (formerly the main UE forum in Britain), where I suppose I really began to think about calling myself an Urban/Rural Explorer. 



> 2. What attracted you to the idea?


I'm chronically nosey and also enjoy a spot of history and photography. I like to see what's being hidden and peer into things which aren't my business. I like the stillness and solitude, the challenge of researching buildings' histories and the thrill of going places I shouldn't. 



> 3. When did you go on your first Urban Exploration and how did you feel after the experience?


 Probably in 2003, though my dad had taken me round derelict brickworks in the early 90s without a camera. I followed a disused railway line to a pair of derelict cottages about a mile from my house.. I remember my feelings at the time being mixed. It was intense, exciting but also strangely calming, despite my (unfounded, it turned out) fear of being caught. My main feeling I suppose was satisfaction at seeing something most people would never see, and probably didn't even know existed. 



> 4. Do you also document your trip with photographs?
> If yes: Do you consider yourself a photographer or just like to show people what you have found?


Yes, all the time, even if the location turns out to be disappointing. I do consider myself an amateur photographer: to me a photographer is anyone with a good eye for light, detail and composition who strives to capture this on camera as a regular hobby or career. That said, I enjoy showing others what I have found, too. 


> 5. Do you normally travel alone or with other people? (if others specify an average of how many)


Alone. 



> 6. What do you know about the history of Urban Exploration?


My knowledge largely covers the last 7 years in Britain over which I've been active 'on the scene' as it were. I'm aware of the roots of the hobby and the importance of the internet and digital photography to its proliferation in recent years, but I haven't a great deal of knowledge about the 'early days' 



> 7. What was the most exciting and captivating exploration you have been on? When was this?


For me, exciting and captivating are entirely different. The most exciting was undoubtedly West Park Mental Hospital for its miles of labyrinthine tunnels and corridors, hiding from security and touching, poignant or just unexpected finds around every corner. The most captivating was a little ruined church in the forests of Sussex. It was dusk, an owl was hooting in the trees and the moon was just rising. It was undoubtedly one of the most haunting and peaceful places I have ever been. 


> 8. How do you feel when you are in these areas? What makes you want to venture further?


Alert, excited, focused. Sometimes on edge, sometimes relaxed. It very much depends on the location and its atmosphere. Curiosity makes me venture further. Whenever I've decided to turn back or cut short my visit, I've regretted it later. 

Hope this answers your question and isn't too rambling. Good luck with your dissertation. 

A.


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 5, 2011)

> 1. How did you find out about Urban Exploring?



It was something I just did, I then got a camera and discovered forums online.



> 2. What attracted you to the idea?



Curiosity, most people look at a river vanishing into a culvert and think nothing of it, personally I see it and question what is inside



> 3. When did you go on your first Urban Exploration and how did you feel after the experience?



I've been going in abandoned buildings for almost as long as I remember, we played in them as children and at about 15 I crawled down into cookie culvert 



> 4. Do you also document your trip with photographs?
> If yes: Do you consider yourself a photographer or just like to show people what you have found?



Yes I do but I'm not a photographer in the same way driving a car doesn't make me a race driver



> 5. Do you normally travel alone or with other people? (if others specify an average of how many)



I travel solo, I find it a lot easier and I stand less chance of getting spotted alone



> 6. What do you know about the history of Urban Exploration?



ignore the so called history people have been exploring since before we were even homosapians it's in our nature



> 7. What was the most exciting and captivating exploration you have been on? When was this?



it doesn't sound like much but my best explore was finding a lost fuel depot after months of searching. it was in June/July this year but the search began long before that



> 8. How do you feel when you are in these areas? What makes you want to venture further?



Just the question of what lies ahead


----------



## Bluedragon (Nov 5, 2011)

1. How did you find out about Urban Exploring?

Stumbled across it by accident on the internet a couple of years back and got hooking into the culture almost instantly! ive always been a keen amateur photographer but mostly photoraphed abandoned vehicles...

2. What attracted you to the idea?

curiosity... "why is it locked? why is there security?? whats hidden inside???"

3. When did you go on your first Urban Exploration and how did you feel after the experience?

About a year ago my and a fried explored Lynemouth Pit Baths & Medical Centre, found it to be a really interesting place, almost beauty in decay, we both felt exhilerated, excited, and terrified of being cought!

4. Do you also document your trip with photographs?
If yes: Do you consider yourself a photographer or just like to show people what you have found?

i always take pics wheather just using my smart phone if ive come unprepared and stumbled across somewhere, or take a much better DSLR camera if its a planned visit.

5. Do you normally travel alone or with other people? (if others specify an average of how many)

sometimes i go it alone, but only if the place isnt derelict, if its simply abandoned its usually pretty safe, if its derelict, i always take at least one good friend and always tell someone where we are heading and roughly how long we will be.

6. What do you know about the history of Urban Exploration?

ill be honest, not a great deal!

7. What was the most exciting and captivating exploration you have been on? When was this?

as mentioned above, Lynemouth, but it was my most recent visit when there was a helicopter hovering above, i was convinced it was the police after me but turned out (after i made a hast retreat) that it was actually the air ambulance :week:

8. How do you feel when you are in these areas? What makes you want to venture further?

excited, and curious, and curiosity drives me on!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 6, 2011)

*1. How did you find out about Urban Exploring?*

I've been exploring all my life, starting with nearby derelict farms and water mills, graduating to abandoned railways and the empty buildings of a town when it was being rebuilt into a new town. As for online urban exploring, I've been deliberately exploring to post up since January 2007.

*2. What attracted you to the idea?
*
To get lost. Honestly! Since I was a tiny kid I couldn't wait to run off and be somewhere where no-one could find me.  Unfortunately, I seem to have an inner compass that tells me where I am all the time, but that feeling of being off the radar happens when I'm on an explore. Bliss!

*3. When did you go on your first Urban Exploration and how did you feel after the experience?*

Apart from the early stuff, the first online specific place was Racal Electronics in Seaton. Having recently joined a forum, I went to take some exterior pics of the site which was fenced off. But, a gate in the fence was open and I ventured in, took pics of the factory then found an open door. I went in and took a couple of pics inside before I heard voices and footsteps coming down the stairs and scarpered. I felt amazing afterwards. Exhilarated! I had a smile on my face for at least a week and couldn't get the experience out of my mind. 

*4. Do you also document your trip with photographs?
If yes: Do you consider yourself a photographer or just like to show people what you have found?*

Always, and yes I consider myself a photographer. I've had a camera since I was 7 years old (and that's a long time ago, lol), and have been professional off and on throughout my working life, albeit as part of my work as a graphic designer, artist and illustrator back along. Now, I tend to confine my photography to architecture and explores. 

*5. Do you normally travel alone or with other people? (if others specify an average of how many)
*
I've mostly explored alone. I've met up with others for explores, which is great for meeting other people and can be fun, but I don't feel as if I've explored somewhere properly unless I'm on my own. The exceptions to that have been WW2 airfields, which were with really good friends, and were so vast that I'd never have explored them so well on my own. Apart from that, I love finding new places and having the feeling of pioneering somewhere that hasn't been seen before. Again, it's that feeling of being lost, plus it's more of a challenge on my own, which gives a fantastic feeling of having achieved something.

*6. What do you know about the history of Urban Exploration?*

It was from finding out about the history that I discovered online exploration. About 7 years ago I read a fictional book called Creepers by David Morrel...a very scary story about some urbexers, and at the back of the book there were website links to urbex sites. The first one I looked at was Simon Cornwell's site, and I thought 'I do this!' lol. Then I did the research and found out about Infiltration.org. I have the book 'Access All Areas' by Ninjalicious which has the UE timeline in.

*7. What was the most exciting and captivating exploration you have been on? When was this?*

Again, this was Racal Electronics...for the reasons stated. The first week in January 2007. After that first experience, I spent months recceing the place trying to get back on site. I eventually found a way on. No interior access, but I spent a glorious morning taking exterior pics then sat by the river bank on site with a flask of coffee and a ciggy enjoying the quiet. It was quite a project and challenge, and I'm so glad I documented it as it's since been demolished.

EDIT: I'm going to change my mind on this question. I'll leave the above as it's the most captivating, but the most exciting has got to be finding Shapwick Grange Chalk Quarry. I was going to visit the derelict Cannington Viaduct in November 2007. I saw on the OS map that there was a quarry nearby so I thought I'd have a look as I'm really fascinated by quarries. Anyway, after two bus journeys and a two-mile walk into the wilds, I found and photographed the bridge, then walked to the quarry. I didn't expect to find anything, but wanted to see where the excavations had been. Crawled under the gate and went up the road and as I rounded the corner I saw buildings and a conveyor. That has got to be one of my biggest wow moments. Middle of nowhere on my own and all this stuff to explore. 

*8. How do you feel when you are in these areas? What makes you want to venture further?*

I love the feeling of leaving one world and entering another. Even if I'm taking pics of something derelict, or any building, that's on the side of a busy road, I get into the 'zone' and don't see anything other than what I'm photographing. It's quiet and blissful. If I find somewhere off the beaten track, I might do a quick explore of what I feel I'm capable of at the time, but if it stays in my mind then I'll go back at some point and venture further to find more stuff. Each time is a new experience and I always feel exhilarated afterwards. And it doesn't end there, as when I'm scanning the pics (I'm a film photographer), doing the research and getting it posted up I feel a huge connection with the place. It's something that stays and can't be taken away. It's everything!

Very good luck with your dissertation, cherrybombshell. All the best.


----------



## jools (Nov 6, 2011)

First an apology,,,,,,,, I don't get on well with questionnaires , I seldom agree with the questions and my answers often wander off at tangents so I can make some point or other,,, so,,,,,, sorry 

1. How did you find out about Urban Exploring?+

That's like asking when did I find out about breathing,,,,, it's always existed,,, it's just that a word has been created to define the activity. So,,,Urbex as a defininition,,,,,,, quite recently on the net,,, but I've been engaged in urban exploring ever since my mother let me out alone and I played in bombed out buildings in Cardiff. So I've always taken the opportunity to wander around poking my nose into buildings and quarrys and looking at places where mankind has left his mark. Can I be the first to define RUREX ,,, the exploration of man's impact on the countryside and also HISTEX the exploration of man's journey through time relating to physical remains,, and not forgetting VISEX the activity visitors and tourists are encouraged to engage in,,,,,,,, "explore the maze of tiny streets and discover forgotten corners of the old town with quaint old cafe's that could have been there for centuries ,," 

2. What attracted you to the idea?

Curiosity

3. When did you go on your first Urban Exploration and how did you feel after the experience?

Probably when I wandered around Cardiff war-time airport when I about 6 and rooted around the broken planes left there to rot,, and the abandoned buildings. I enjoyed the experience but felt guilty as I knew that if a grown-up had seen me then I would have been in trouble,,,,,my parents would not have been happy

4. Do you also document your trip with photographs?

If I had a camera with me then I have recorded my finds. 

If yes: Do you consider yourself a photographer or just like to show people what you have found?

I take photographs therefore I am a photographer,,,,,,,,if I can corner people for long enough then I will show them the images,,,,,,,,,,,, this site is excellent as we are all here to look at such pictures,, a captive and engaged audience 


5. Do you normally travel alone or with other people? (if others specify an average of how many)

If an exploration is planned then always alone,,,,,, other's company and differing viewpoints are all well and good but I generally get more out of the experience if I can work at my own pace. The exception is if an opportunity is spotted without any planning and then I will drag along whoever is with me,,,,, or they can wait outside

6. What do you know about the history of Urban Exploration?

Very little or nothing at all of URBEX as a definition,,,,,,,,,,the concept is not new,,,,, just the name, Time team have been doing it for years and also digging up what they find. 

The ancient Greek city of Troy was discovered by the amateur, Heinrich Schliemann (1822-1890). He explored the site, and found a great treasure trove,,, but he was not a trained archeologist and destroyed much of what he found,,,,,,,,,,,, rather like the vandals and thieves who hiding behind URBEX activities break into buildings and steal whatever they can get away with. 

We don't do that though,, just take pics and leave footprints. But here's a question,,,,,,,,, if during a solo site visit of a decrepit old building you saw the gleam of metal in a partly collapsed wall and you uncovered a lovely old gold ring engraved with your initials,,,,that fitted your finger perfectly,,,,,,,,,,, what would you do? 

7. What was the most exciting and captivating exploration you have been on? When was this?

Probably when I squeezed through the perimeter fence at Cardiff war-time airport and discovered a wonderland of military ephemera which until then had been the subject of a school-kid's dreams. 1956

8. How do you feel when you are in these areas? What makes you want to venture further?

I feel wonder and excitement at the experience and the finds ,,,,,,,and a connection with the people who built and worked and lived there,,,,,,,,,,,,, imagination and curiosity


----------



## highcannons (Nov 6, 2011)

1. How did you find out about Urban Exploring?
Always been a nosey sod, used to 'explore' as a kid nosing 'round any old here for the sense of adventure

2. What attracted you to the idea?
Seeking of knowledge/nosey, thrill,solitaryness

3. When did you go on your first Urban Exploration and how did you feel after the experience?
was about ten years old, went to an old Georgian mansion, brilliant place

4. Do you also document your trip with photographs?
That came later upon jioning a forum, wasn't shared before then

If yes: Do you consider yourself a photographer or just like to show people what you have found?
No, just try to get reasonable shots within a budget

5. Do you normally travel alone or with other people? (if others specify an average of how many)
Usually alone, but maybe later or if required with others

6. What do you know about the history of Urban Exploration?
Nothing!Never thought of it other than a description or a name to a means.

7. What was the most exciting and captivating exploration you have been on? When was this?
Crumbling Georgian mansion as a kid. Three floors,basement,sub basement. Architecture to die for, look around for ages 'till the police come then the thrill of dodging them 'round the building/hiding - only got caught once!

8. How do you feel when you are in these areas? What makes you want to venture further?
Its usually Ok, can be uneasy but tha'ts usually down to being on private land and not wanting owner to be a pain. Sometimes down to a feeling of something else, collywobbles! Bad feeling about building, in which case I never go further. I say its so I can have an excuse for walking about but really I like the research and explore for it's own sake.

Good luck


----------



## possessed (Nov 7, 2011)

*Here is my response*



cherrybombshell said:


> 1. How did you find out about Urban Exploring?
> *One evening, 2 1/2 years ago I was nearly 17, doing revision for exams and bored. I randomly remembered something I had heard before, not sure where, quite possibly a newspaper. Those two words were 'urban exploration' I had a look at a website and was astounded and excited, especially by the former mental asylums.*
> 
> 2. What attracted you to the idea?
> ...



Good luck with your disseration


----------



## Happyshopper (Nov 7, 2011)

*1. How did you find out about Urban Exploring?*

When I was shorter, I loved rust, decay, that kind of thing. Recently I bought a DSLR and got bored of photographing flowers quite quickly. A couple of months later I found a UE forum and started browsing. That got me hooked.


*2. What attracted you to the idea?*

The things that interest me are:
- Seeing things people don't normally see.
- Seeing how places deteriorate naturally (if possible).
- Seeing what's left behind - machinery, furniture, possesions etc.
- Learning to photograph these spaces.


*3. When did you go on your first Urban Exploration and how did you feel after the experience?*

Quite exhilarated at getting in, and constantly wanting to know what was around the next corner. The same as my usual explores really. I went to St Johns Hospital in Chelmsford before it was locked down. We had to climb onto a roof and then access through a 1st floor window, so it was quite a nice challenge!


*4. Do you also document your trip with photographs?
If yes: Do you consider yourself a photographer or just like to show people what you have found?*

As I've mentioned, I came through wanting interesting subject matter to photograph. I consider myself a photographer who's into UE, not an urbexer who's into photography.


*5. Do you normally travel alone or with other people? (if others specify an average of how many)*

I normally explore in small groups - 1 or 2 others only. I'm happy to explore with more people on a big site (Pyestock) but on most sites more would be too many in my opinion. It's good to get with people you know won't bail out or do anything stupid too, so I usually explore with the same partner(s) in crime.


*6. What do you know about the history of Urban Exploration?*

Not much.


*7. What was the most exciting and captivating exploration you have been on? When was this?*

The most exciting was Pyestock. I had only been exploring for 3 months when I went, so was still anxious about not being caught, and the security is intimidating. I wouldn't call it a favourite since it was too intense and I like a more relaxed explore, but I couldn't really narrow my favourite site down to one of 3 or 4, they're too different to compare really. 


*8. How do you feel when you are in these areas? What makes you want to venture further?*

To find out what's around the next corner. It's a great being fueled by adrenaline, not knowing if you'll find a nice full hospital ward full of beds and equipment, or if you'll stumbled straight into secca's doing their rounds. Some of the places just fill you with awe, others make you want to leave asap because they're just that damp and depressing. It really varies from site to site. 


Hope that helps.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 7, 2011)

1. How did you find out about Urban Exploring?

Never knew it existed till someone said I should post some of my pillboxes on this site. 

2. What attracted you to the idea? 

Don’t think I have ever been attracted to it as it is one of those things you naturally have as a kid and never seems to go away. I just like exploring places. I would not even call myself an Urban explorer as I live in the sticks so more of a rural explorer. 


3. When did you go on your first Urban Exploration and how did you feel after the experience?

Now that is a hard one you tend to forget after getting to my age.

4. Do you also document your trip with photographs?If yes:
Do you consider yourself a photographer or just like to show people what you have found?

I always document my trips and make sure I always have a camera with me. I don’t consider myself a photographer as such more a recorder of history. 

5. Do you normally travel alone or with other people? (if others specify an average of how many)
Mostly alone which when you get to my age can be worrying, but I have been out with another person on some long trips and once in a group of four.

6. What do you know about the history of Urban Exploration?

Nothing, it’s one of those names that became fashionable for doing something which is natural in most people.

7. What was the most exciting and captivating exploration you have been on? When was this?


They are all exciting and as captivating as each other but there are a few occasions when I managed to find a pillbox which other people have not that make it well worthwhile.

8. How do you feel when you are in these areas? What makes you want to venture further?

Mostly just enjoying the piece, quiet and solitude and nosing around places people have not been in a long time. In making me want to venture further well to get a few more photo’s of course.


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 7, 2011)

cherrybombshell said:


> Calling all Urban Explorers!
> 
> I am a BA Hons Photography Student basing my dissertation on Urban Exploration, I'm looking for explorers to give me an insight into this amazing subculture, I have recently been exploring myself and find it a really awesome experience, but I want to know about you! If you could please take a minute to answer some questions I would really appreciate it, thank you for your time.
> 
> ...




Good luck with your paper be interested to see how its received...


----------



## Lost_In_Normandy (Nov 7, 2011)

cherrybombshell said:


> Calling all Urban Explorers!
> 
> I am a BA Hons Photography Student basing my dissertation on Urban Exploration, I'm looking for explorers to give me an insight into this amazing subculture, I have recently been exploring myself and find it a really awesome experience, but I want to know about you! If you could please take a minute to answer some questions I would really appreciate it, thank you for your time.
> 
> ...



Please see my replies in blue!
Good luck!


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 7, 2011)

I quite like this thread but if this turns up in a newspaper I will hunt you down


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 7, 2011)

1. 
I’d just bought myself a digital SLR, and was having a google session for inspiration. I was “Googling “Street photography” as that is what I thought I wanted to do. I inadvertently googled “Urban photography” and that led me to Simon Cornwells brilliant site. I then lost a week at work, just pouring over reports. 

2. 
I was drawn to photography because it was a mix of science and art. But the urbex aspect of it just blew me away. The ability to see, and document beauty in what is generally considered an eyesore. It’s a cliché, but yeah, a lot of the apeal is being somewhere that you’re not supposed to be. 

3. My first one was Whitefields mansion. (www.urbanxphotography.co.uk/whitefields) I went on my own, and properly rushed around the site, petrified of getting caught. When I can out I felt victorious and ecstatic, almost like I’d beaten the taboo. It was March 2007. Of course like everyone else on here I played in a few derelict places as a kid, and wandered through them in my late teens, but didn’t take a camera, or consider what I was doing as ‘exploring‘.

4. I always take my camera. I’ve invested thousand of pounds in my gear, and spend hours setting up shots…. BUT… I’d still be doing this even if I didn’t have a camera, I’m an explorer over a photographer. That said, a lot of the motive for exploring is to document what we see, and if your cleaver the feeling of the building. 

5. I almost always go with other people now. I’ve done a few ‘lone’ explores. But one day I saw somewhere asking to be done and I was on my own, so I nipped in without telling anyone, then woke up in hospital. 
As well as the safety aspect lovely to be able to share these amazing experiences with other too. A lot of the time I go out just in a pair with Em_UX, but have started to go out in groups of 4-6 as I’ve gone further afield. 

6. Not enough. I guess it’s ‘gone public’ in the last 6 years or so, probably down to the internet. Although a lot of it probably stems from the Care in Community act from the 1990’s and the closure of the asylums, which are still a favourite on forums. 

7. No Surprises here, I’m in love with Pripyat, near Chernobyl. I’ve been a few times now, I cant keep away. It was a city of 49,000 people, evacuated in a few hours. They were told it would be temporary so left there possessions behind. I think because it happened within my lifetime it makes it so much more real. I mean just imagine wandering through a city the size of Coventry, but you’re the only one there… On a practical level, you can do a years worth of exploring in a day. 

Another real one off that stands out for me is St. Andrews Asylum, just because I was pushing my own personal boundaries. It’s on a semi-live Medium Secure unit, with pris… I mean ‘patients’ stepping down from Broardmoor, and Rampton. I had to drive through the night to meet two strangers off the internet at 3am (we had to time the access to coincide with the staff shifts). It’s unusual in normal life to put so much trust in strangers. 

8. Every site feels completely different. Being in an asylum in the pitch black in the middle of a winters night, feels different to chilling out on a summers day in some ruins. The majority of the time is a mixture of curiosity, as well as being on edge with all your senses heightened. You’re so much more aware of your surroundings than you’d usually be. You can feel twigs bending underfoot, and release the pressure before the loud snap. Or recognise the difference between the clanging of a metal sheet from the distinctive rhythm of human footsteps.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 8, 2011)

*1. How did you find out about Urban Exploring?*

There is a house near me that has been empty for some time. When I was trying to find some information on the place, I came across this forum. After spending a few weeks browsing around as a guest, looking at the amazing places and pictures, I decided to go into the house and have a look around. It all started from there really.

*2. What attracted you to the idea?*

The thought of walking through buildings where people once worked, lived and in some cases died is an amazing thrill for me now. Looking around at what the people who were there when it was "live" probably didn't even notice or pay any attention to!

*3. When did you go on your first Urban Exploration and how did you feel after the experience?*

It would have been a month or two back (still quite new to this). The thrill got to me very quickly and the following few weeks since the first time, I went around loads of places taking photographs.

*4. Do you also document your trip with photographs?
If yes: Do you consider yourself a photographer or just like to show people what you have found?*

Everywhere I go I take photo's and make mental notes on what the smell and sounds were like. Most places I have gone to go onto this forum but all get saved onto my personal website within the hidden back areas. 

Although I don't consider myself to be a photographer at the moment, I am using UE to practice different skills, practice using camera and their functions. Since a very young kid, I have wanted to buy a decent camera and take and sell photographs and I feel like I am getting to the stage where that will soon be possible.

*5. Do you normally travel alone or with other people? (if others specify an average of how many)*

I always enter the sites alone. This is my personal choice but my wife is on a radio in the car near by should anything go wrong. If I feel there could be a problem before going to a site, I have two trained dogs would also come out if needed. These are only used to scare of groups of kids though!

*6. What do you know about the history of Urban Exploration?*

Honestly? Nothing, not a thing! I never thought stuff like this existed. If I ever saw somebody going into a building that was empty, I thought they were sleeping there!  I always try and get the history of the buildings that I go into though before going. I like to know what I am looking at, what I am standing on.

*7. What was the most exciting and captivating exploration you have been on? When was this?*

Probably sounds stupid but I find them all very exciting and I've not really been to enough places to comment on this. Saying that, If I had to pick one out, It would probably be going to the Billy Banks Estate in Penarth, standing at the top floor of a block of flats, with no roof and very little flooring, major fire damage and being able to see the whole of Cardiff Bay in a dusk setting. An amazing time!

*8. How do you feel when you are in these areas? What makes you want to venture further?*

Excited really. I do so much planning before hand that I have no reason to feel scared or any other bad emotion. I can take it easy, watch my step and enjoy. The equipment I carry, the advanced specialist medical training that both my wife and I hold gives us a little piece of mind when I go into these places. Not knowing what is behind the door just makes me want to open it a little further. 
I think of all of the places that I have and will be going into and the fact that my children will probably never see them so I feel that by taking a little risk, by taking the pictures and documenting what I saw and felt, my children can see the amazing places that I did.
And if it all goes wrong, that's what my life insurance is for!


----------



## cherrybombshell (Nov 9, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> I quite like this thread but if this turns up in a newspaper I will hunt you down



haha you have no worry of that i swear!!


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 9, 2011)

cherrybombshell said:


> haha you have no worry of that i swear!!





Let us know how it all goes, have you got the exploring bug yet?


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 9, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> 1.
> I’d just bought myself a digital SLR, and was having a google session for inspiration. I was “Googling “Street photography” as that is what I thought I wanted to do. I inadvertently googled “Urban photography” and that led me to Simon Cornwells brilliant site. I then lost a week at work, just pouring over reports.
> 
> 2.
> ...


----------



## cherrybombshell (Nov 9, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> Let us know how it all goes, have you got the exploring bug yet?



Will do thanks for everyones help! I have indeed, have some snaps i will put up after my latest module has been graded, the exploring bug has definitely bitten!


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 10, 2011)

1. How did you find out about Urban Exploring?

I didn't. I was always a nosey kid who couldn't resist an open door on an empty building. As an adult I adore wreck diving which is only urbex underwater anyway. The answer has to be, "Oooo! What's in there?" it's only this year that I found out its a pastime with forums et all. 

2. What attracted you to the idea?

See above, it answers the same question. 

3. When did you go on your first Urban Exploration and how did you feel after the experience?

Can't remember any before I was 15. It was to a former TB sanitorium and it scared me sh*tless because we tried to play ouija on the morgue slab. 

4. Do you also document your trip with photographs?
If yes: Do you consider yourself a photographer or just like to show people what you have found?

Yes we always photograph then create reports for both our website and this forum. And I do not consider either of us as photographers, we are just happy snappers. 

5. Do you normally travel alone or with other people? (if others specify an average of how many)

Never alone as I consider that to be way too risky. I normally explore with my wife but we have taken someone else along on occasion. We would not explore in a group of more than four max and three is preferred. 

6. What do you know about the history of Urban Exploration?

Diddly squat I'm afraid.

7. What was the most exciting and captivating exploration you have been on? When was this?

Hard to chose between Chateau Miranda, Fort du Regret (both in May) or Beelitz Heilstatten three weeks ago. Lillesden Girls School was also a superb explore for different reasons a couple of months ago. 

8. How do you feel when you are in these areas? What makes you want to venture further?

We both get really nervous on arrival at a site and only relax once we get in and have had time to relax. If there is security on site we don't enjoy it as much and someone else appearing in the building causes us both to stress big time. We get an immense buzz after a successful explore especially if the pic are ok. Sometimes the state of neglect in a beautiful building causes anger especially if we perceive the neglect to be deliberate in order to bypass grade listing protection. Generally though the feeling inside a building is just curious excitement though we have done a couple of places that actively scared us because they didn't feel right for reasons we couldn't nail down. I keep a very open mind about this sort of stuff but it's hard not to feel something is going on when you discuss the explore afterwards and find out that neither of you we're comfortable at the time but didn't want to say anything. St. Edwards Boys Home felt dreadful but being boarded in by the builders probably didn't help! 

The urge to go is the same urge that gets you through the door in the first place and has much to do with curiosity really.


----------



## cherrybombshell (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who filled out this questionnaire for me, this was a really great help and i got some brilliant quotes, my lecturers were impressed! 

Lets just hope the exam board are as impressed  fingers crossed!

Thank you again 

Cherry xx


----------



## night crawler (Mar 9, 2012)

Good luck with that the Cherry.


----------

